# ACCA Affiliate-Need Help



## Cancer (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I am from Pakistan and my age is 23. I will be sitting for my IELTS in upcoming days. I want to ask about the skill assessment of my application and what could be done if something still required!
Here is my current educational background.

1) B.Com (2 yrs)
2) ACCA Affiliate ( 1 yr 8 months experience as a Trainee during studies )

Q.1) Is ACCA Affiliate status would be enough for me to have a positive skills assessment from any of the body (equivalent to Australian Bachelors) as I will not go then for BSc Honors if it could earn me up?

Q.2) Which skill category shall be selected that could better complement my studies and current situation?


Please provide me any information you might seem relevant to my questions as I have only three basis to gain points i.e. Age is 23 ( 25 points ) + Qualification ACCA Affiliate ( 15 points ) + IELTS ( If and only if 8 bands are earned : 20 points) = 60 Points

Is there any other way of increasing my points please also tell me that one.

Regards,
Your Brother


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Brother 

If you are only going for a qualification assessment, being an affiliate will not be an issue.
Theere might be a problem if you will go for "skilled employment assessment" as they will only take into account, the expereince gained after your admission to the membership.

The category that will best suits you is "Accountant - General", you can however work on other categories if you want to.

With repect to IELTS i would like to add that you have to score atleast 7 in each decipline in order to have a positive skill assessment.

Best of Luck 

Regards 

Siddiqui


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Not sure about affiliate status but the BSc honours from oxford brookes will be assessed as equivalent to Aus bachelors degree.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 24, 2013)

*Confused!*

I am thankful for your advice.

Everyone here in Pakistan is saying that you need experience to migrate to Australia however when I go through the Immigration site there is no obligatory condition for the prospective immigrants to have an experience. 
I am aiming to gain points by these three elements only which I understood by the Website.. IELTS 8 band , ACCA Affiliate status and Age.

Please guide me now !!


----------



## Cancer (Aug 24, 2013)

I am so confused that if I could not succeed in achieving 8 bands i.e. 20 points then I will only have overall 50 points with 7 bands ( i.e. 10 points). May I have some other alternatives??
Secondly, to which authority should I send for my qualification assessment in terms of quickness, cost etc..
And third is there any body which requires General score b/c I have gone through but all are asking about Academic score..

Thanks


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Brother

If you really want to migrate, than you have to put an effort.

You dont have experience on one hand, on the other you want to get your assessment done on General Ielts.

The world does not go by our wishes.

There is a criteria, and in order to get the immigrant visa everyone from any part of the world has to meet this.

I am not trying to be harsh, only trying to make you understand that nothing comes for free.

Another area from where you can make additional 5 points is state sponsorship, but there you will have to prove at least three years of relevant work experience in the field.

getting 8 bands in each decipline of ielts is not impossible, it only needs determination.

I read somewhere ......

Do it or Die Trying !

Best of Luck 

Sididiqui


----------



## Cancer (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for your valuable comments. Only thing we lack is determination and commitment. I will surely work towards it. May I have the answer of assessing authority?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Cancer said:


> Thanks for your valuable comments. Only thing we lack is determination and commitment. I will surely work towards it. May I have the answer of assessing authority?


CPA or ICAA. Both are good. ICAA is slightly expensive but much quicker. Why don't you email them and ask if they assess affiliates as suitable before you actually apply? You must do Academic IELTS for assessment but may choose to do general again for actual visa application.


----------



## qasimn1234 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,

I am an ACCA Member.

I completed my last paper after three years gap. Because of my Professional job, I never attempted the last paper and it took me three years to realize and finally attempt the paper.

My concern is would CPA Australia recognize my qualification equivalent to Bachelors degree for Immigration purposes?

Please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Qasim

It doesn't matter in how much time you have completed any qualification, the question is if you have completed it or not.

f you have passed all the exams and are an ACCA member, I don't think CPA will have any concerns over time. (for the work experience they only consider the period after you become member of your professional body, so they will only consider the work experience after you are admitted to the member register of ACCA).

Regards 

Siddiqui


----------



## Proaustralian15 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you Siddiqui for your responses above. I just read this thread and going through a similar problem. I passed all exams (and became ACCA Affiliate) in December 2004. According to you answer it will satisfy the education criteria (being equivalent to Australian Bachelor degree).
So all of my professional experience after 2004 is post qualification experience, irrespective of the fact as to when I eventually applied and got my membership certificate. It does not make sense that ACCA Affiliate status is enough for educational assessment but employment experience is calculated post membership period. 

Appreciate if you can elaborate on the above matter. Thanks.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Proaustralian15 said:


> Thank you Siddiqui for your responses above. I just read this thread and going through a similar problem. I passed all exams (and became ACCA Affiliate) in December 2004. According to you answer it will satisfy the education criteria (being equivalent to Australian Bachelor degree).
> So all of my professional experience after 2004 is post qualification experience, irrespective of the fact as to when I eventually applied and got my membership certificate. It does not make sense that ACCA Affiliate status is enough for educational assessment but employment experience is calculated post membership period.
> 
> Appreciate if you can elaborate on the above matter. Thanks.


it is like that brother, your skilled employment will be counted only after the date of your membership.. i went through this process and CPA in its assessment letter categorically mentioned that my employment after membership date will be considered only.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Cancer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pakistan and my age is 23. I will be sitting for my IELTS in upcoming days. I want to ask about the skill assessment of my application and what could be done if something still required!
> Here is my current educational background.
> ...



I got a positive assessment on my OBU degree but not on my ACCA affiliate status. Remember you have to be a full ACCA member in order to get a positive assessment on ACCA. Otherwise, use the OBU degree.


----------



## Proaustralian15 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you Tau$eef and Waqarali20005 for your timely response. It was indeed helpful. Unfortunately I delayed too long for applying my membership for ACCA, so I guess I won’t be able to claim 15 points for Overseas Employment and will end up with a bare minimum total score of 60. 
I am a new member here; based on your experience do you believe that applicants with a score of 60 points (for External Auditors) have a chance of being selected. Do let me know your comments. Thanks.


----------



## Proaustralian15 (Jan 29, 2014)

Proaustralian15 said:


> Thank you Tau$eef and Waqarali20005 for your timely response. It was indeed helpful. Unfortunately I delayed too long for applying my membership for ACCA, so I guess I won’t be able to claim 15 points for Overseas Employment and will end up with a bare minimum total score of 60.
> I am a new member here; based on your experience do you believe that applicants with a score of 60 points (for External Auditors) have a chance of being selected. *Do let me know your comments.* Thanks.


On the same note, can you guys please also confirm that ACCA members are eligible to claim 15 points for overseas educational qualification?
I also hold a CPA (USA) license so might opt for ICAA for evaluation.* Is it a good idea or should I stick to CPA Australia for evaluation? *
Thank you guys again for your time!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Proaustralian15 said:


> Thank you Tau$eef and Waqarali20005 for your timely response. It was indeed helpful. Unfortunately I delayed too long for applying my membership for ACCA, so I guess I won’t be able to claim 15 points for Overseas Employment and will end up with a bare minimum total score of 60.
> I am a new member here; based on your experience do you believe that applicants with a score of 60 points (for External Auditors) have a chance of being selected. Do let me know your comments. Thanks.


i am external auditor, and had 60 points including 5 from state sponsorship. I got my visa by the Grace of Allah..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Proaustralian15 said:


> On the same note, can you guys please also confirm that ACCA members are eligible to claim 15 points for overseas educational qualification?
> I also hold a CPA (USA) license so might opt for ICAA for evaluation.* Is it a good idea or should I stick to CPA Australia for evaluation? *
> Thank you guys again for your time!


ICAA is better for you.


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Waqar bhai sorry for disturbing ......will i get any points even 10 for diploma for Acca without member and punjab university B.Com?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rohail said:


> Waqar bhai sorry for disturbing ......will i get any points even 10 for diploma for Acca without member and punjab university B.Com?


Brother please remember your qualification is assessed on following two factor
1 - is it equivalent to an australian becholer?
2- Does it cover all of the core and minimum of 5 optional knowledge areas for your occupation code?

Firstly, your Bcom i suppose id equal to 14 years of education which is equal to associate degree and not bachelors in australia and secondly, i don't think that your ACCA Diploma (I assume that you have some sort of diploma from ACCA) and Bcom gives adequate coverage to knowledge areas as specified by CPA/ICAA/IPA. I saw recent negative assessments even for Chartered Accountants from India and Pakistan. 

But if ACCA diploma means ACCA affiliate then you will get 15 points for your education.


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you waqar bhai...... I have completed ACCA and B.Com.


----------



## qasimn1234 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,

My sister is Australia and doing her Advanced Diploma course. She is an ACCA qualified.

Currently she is on her Student Visa, is she eligible to apply for her Permanent residency soon after her studies completion?

Please help!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

qasimn1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My sister is Australia and doing her Advanced Diploma course. She is an ACCA qualified.
> 
> ...


she is eligible to apply for PR even on the basis of ACCA alone


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Brother what was your assessment result.


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Cancer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pakistan and my age is 23. I will be sitting for my IELTS in upcoming days. I want to ask about the skill assessment of my application and what could be done if something still required!
> Here is my current educational background.
> ...


Brother what was your assessment result....


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Cancer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pakistan and my age is 23. I will be sitting for my IELTS in upcoming days. I want to ask about the skill assessment of my application and what could be done if something still required!
> Here is my current educational background.
> ...


Hi dear, did you get your assessment done?


----------



## murtazajaffri (Jun 1, 2015)

*Inquiry*

Please help regarding my education and experience point

Hello, I am new to the forum and quite confused.

I am not able to identify whether 1 year PQE required by Vetassess for skill assessment of Internal Audit for EOI and immigration under Sub class 190, whether the PQE of 1 year is after attainment of ACCA affiliate status or member status?

Got ACCA affiliated on 1 August 2014, and became member on 19 January 2015, when will i be said to have 1 year PQE is it on 31 July 2015 or 19 January 2016?

Awaiting for response. thanks.

Will i be assessed as bachelor by vet assess on/after 31 july 2015?


----------

